# My nismo B14 black-out



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

These are some new picts I have of my 98 Sentra GXE nismo. Let me know what you think.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you need to get the stealth corners to finish the stealth look. What is nismo on this car other then the decal though? Love the rims.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> What is nismo on this car other then the decal though?


Come on guys, enough of the "What's Nismo?" crap. How about the fact that he's supporting the Nissan communty or being a fan of Nissan. Who CARES if he doesn't have anything NISMO on his car, it's better than APC on it.

TOO MANY people harp about, cars that have, NISMO on it. LET IT GOOOOOOO.

BTW - love the Blackout idea...although, I'm rather biased.

oh yeah...brandon...not harping at you, specifically, you just happened to be in the way. .....this message is going out to everyone.

Back to his car.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> you need to get the stealth corners to finish the stealth look. What is nismo on this car other then the decal though? Love the rims.


Looks liek he does have them to me, just the ones with some silver in them also. Liu has two different styles, all black and some black with a silver reflector.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Gimp said:


> Come on guys, enough of the "What's Nismo?" crap. How about the fact that he's supporting the Nissan communty or being a fan of Nissan. Who CARES if he doesn't have anything NISMO on his car, it's better than APC on it.


If he had an APC sticker on his car I would have asked the same thing. If he had APC products on the car I wouldn't have said a word.




ga16freak said:


> Looks liek he does have them to me, just the ones with some silver in them also. Liu has two different styles, all black and some black with a silver reflector.


Na, I went to his C/D site.


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

VERY NICELY DONE!!! but im not a big fan of waht you did to your performance mods.

1. speed chip? it only tricks your ecu that your getting cold air. So the car dumps more fuel into the block. You just run richer, and you might flood the block.

2. the pacesetter is nice, but your exhaust is too big. 2" mandrel bend. Gives you the best results in torq and hp. 

3.the spark plug wires are too thick...

Im not trying to diss you in anyway. Just saying what i think. Your exterior mods are great. Love the black car with polished black rims. Keep up the good work


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Your car looks good man. I really like how you've blacked out everything. And those projectors look great on the car. I wish someone made projects for the b15. Man black car with black rims and a polished lip is the hotness. Keep up the good work. And I know this is a bit off topic but I don't think you necessarily need Nismo parts to put on the Nismo banner. Nismo stands for nissan motorsports and as long as you're doing something with the car like autoxing then you're still participating in motorsports and driving a nissan so what's the big deal with him having on the sticker. I have a giant Nismo banner on my windshield and Nismo parts but I don't care if some other Nissan with no Nismo parts has one on. Only problem I have with people that put on a Nismo emblem or sticker or banner is if the car isn't a Nissan...anyways yeah sorry for getting off topic but just wanted to add my .02 I guess. But yeah your car looks great. Keep up the good work. What's next for your car?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think having nismo on the car and not having nismo STUFF is pure rice. he posted the pics and wants our comments, so there it is...its just as bad as apc.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

odd because i have nismo parts but no decals showing them off. just a thought


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i think having nismo on the car and not having nismo STUFF is pure rice. he posted the pics and wants our comments, so there it is...its just as bad as apc.


OMG....JUST SHUT UP if you can't say anything worth saying. He probably wanted comments....not SMART ASS comments.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it had to be said.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

gotta agree with gimp on this. people this is called personal preference just because he has nismo decals doesn't mean shit. nismo=nissan motorsports he is repping the entire nissan motorsports community just because he doesn't have their products on his car is no need to leave messages like these. this section is for people to comment on the workmanship on other people's cars don't dis on someone else's just because of a [word edited for language] sticker so all haters shut up!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I would have to agree with that 100%. He is representing nissan and nismo with that ride so what if he don't have any nismo parts it's still a sweet ass ride and I would love to have my name on it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok...go nismo!!! 





i like the rims.....


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I LOVE IT!! KEEP IT UP MAN! AND U KEEP REPIN NISMO!! I GOT NISMO DECALS ON MY STUFF AND I DONT ANYTHING FROM THEM WHO CARE ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF NISSAN!


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanx to everyone for there comments. I dont take offence to the remarks about the nismo decal, its there to let everyone know that there's not just honda out there. Nissan's are a force to be reckoned with. I do have a Nismo radiator cap, and a oil cap (even though the oil cap is just a decal). My corner lamps were custom painted just like my tail lights. Comming up next I will me installing some coilovers to put just a slite drop. What do yall think of my grill? Here are a couple of picts of the inside of the black beast.


















let me get everyones ideas of what to do next on my ride


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the oil cap isn't really nismo


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

nah its an ebay special, but it looks nice


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

looks good


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I used to want my interior all lit up and colored like that but times have changed. I'm not into neons anymore and keep the lights off (but they're still there because of the super glue). Great job though. Clear coat looks really good.


----------

